# My Garden Railroad is in Florida, I'm in PA for the summer



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello!

I've been lurking for a few months, joined up to post a question in DCC. I guess I should introduce myself here. Thanks for all the info here on this site!

I've been building model railroads, on and off, all my life. Had a huge HO layout in my basement until 1998 when we moved. Since my new house didn't have a basement, I started garden railroading. That railroad lasted until 2006, when we moved again, and again. I moved to Florida from PA in 2010. All my gear came with me, but I didn't start a new railroad until Feb 9, 2013. So everything was in storage for 7 years! As of last Friday, I am now in PA for the summer, we spend 4 months in a 5th wheel camper in the Pocono mountains of PA. And I miss my railroad already!

Here is the Florida track plan.










Since my first garden railroad was in PA where the dirt was compactable and rocks were available everywhere, I had to figure out the best way to quickly build a multi-level railroad with tunnels and trestles in Florida where there are no rocks and all I had to work with is sand! What I decided was to use "Backer board" or cement board that is sold for behind bathroom tiles. I've searched and saw stories about backer board breaking down because of freeze/thaw since the boards will absorb moisture. I figured I'm in Florida, so maybe it will last, and was a way to quickly build up my levels. Here are the retaining walls of 10.5" high I built with 1x2 pressure treated stakes.









Screenings were another Florida problem, but I found a source and got 2 yards of concrete screening for fill, and 2 yards of limestone screenings for ballast. I remember paying $18 a yard in PA for screenings. In Florida, it was $30/yard for concrete screenings, and $60/yard for limestone screenings. Those were my only choice locally.









I had the trains running in exactly one month over a temporary flower pot trestle.










Then I built a culvert and tunnel portal using blue foam insulation sheathing based on what I read in this forum, and Yogi's(?) page.









This is how it looked after two months of construction.









The last month was building the mountain (chicken wire, hard shell method using fabric and concrete) and trestle (ripped from 1" x 6" x 8' cedar)









We left Florida on May 9th, exactly 3 months from the start of the railroad. The structures and trestle are stored in the shed for the summer. This is how it looked as we pulled out of the driveway.









If you're interested in seeing more photos of the construction, here is a link to my facebook garden railroad album. 

I can't wait to return and add detail to the railroad in the fall/winter. I have lots of ideas and plans!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking layout Mike.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you Randy!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Great looking layout in such a short time if its only been since Feb.......But then again, being in Florida, you've had a lot more "nice" days to work with than say, here in Iowa. Snow one day, 90's two days later....Ugh....But I think, Spring, or Summer is here now. Again, Look'n good MIke. 
Greg R.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Greg, yeah pretty much spent a couple hours after work every day, and whatever time I could negotiate from my wife every weekend! There were only a few days where weather got in the way.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Nice work on your layout. Looks great and in only three months!!! I like your trestel. 

Chuck


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Chuck! 

I had all the track, structures, trains, etc. from before, still have some track left over. So once I built the upper level and ramp up/down, the rest went quick! 

I had the added benefit of losing 35 lbs moving all the screenings, bending, etc, aided by portion control, and watching what I ate for those 3 months.


----------

